# Maximum CPP retirement pension amount for 2014



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

Now that Revenue Canada has announced the 2014 YMPE (Year's Maximum Pensionable Earnings) for CPP as being $52,500, it is possible to calculate the maximum age-65 CPP retirement pension for 2014, and it will be $1,038.33.

Service Canada probably won't officially release this rate until sometime in December, but it's a simple calculation once you know the 5-year average YMPE ending in 2014 (the new 5-year average is $49,840). From that figure you simply divide by 12 and multiply by 25% 
($49,840 / 12 x 25% = $1,038.33).

Using this same 5-year average YMPE of $49,840, it's also possible to calculate how much each year of max earnings will generate towards an age-65 CPP retirement pension in 2014, and the answer is $26.62 monthly ($49,840 / 39 yrs / 12 mths x 25% = $26.62).

You read it here first!!!


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for that timely info. We'll plug it into our spreadsheet and have another year cessed out.


----------

